# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  GetGo, AI-powered checkout-free store, Tesco PLC, Welwyn Garden City, Hertfordshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Tesco PLC

Contributor - TrigoVision Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

"Tesco trials AI-powered checkout-free stores"

June 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesco takes on Amazon Fresh with launch of ‘just walk out’ store"
GetGo store uses weight sensors and skeleton outlines to track shoppers, who are billed when they leave

by Sarah Butler
October 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

An exclusive look into Tesco’s Trigo-powered GetGo store in London

Jul 21, 2022




> See how easy the fully autonomous shopping experience is at Tesco’s GetGo store, powered by Trigo, on High Holborn street in London. 
> 
> Watch Tesco’s CTO, Guus Dekkers, answer questions on how Trigo’s technology works in the store, explain how the tech is the latest innovation that Tesco is implementing to provide the best and easiest shopping experience, and more!
> 
> "It's easy. I'm not very good with technology and even I can manage it. It's based on a busy high street where you get a lot of people heading to work, you want to come in quickly, I think it works really well. But it's been really easy. Quite scarily easy, I think. But I think that's a good thing. Welcome in our High Holborn express store, the first GetGo express store which we have implemented in UK. In this type of express store as we have here, on a high street, you see there are two-three moments a day where it can get very very busy, and that's the moment when our customers tell us: "We don't have a lot of time", "we would like to come in and out quickly".
> And that's what we try to facilitate and that's what we try to learn, how this technology works with our customers. So what was very important for us is to do this in such a way that we don't take personal data, so we transformed you as a person in something what we call a "Skeleton", and that's how we track how people are basically walking through the store and where we start understanding when they reach out and grasp something from a shelf, and at that moment we assign this item through their virtual basket which is ultimately the basket we'll charge you for when you leave the store. This technology is the combination
> of a partnership with an Israeli startup called Trigo. They bring in all the capabilities how you do the virtual basket creation, so the whole entire experience we have curated, making sure that our customers have the great experience that they would expect from Tesco. So here you are in a normal Tesco Express store, with the normal range, and with all the wonderful items you would expect from Tesco, and the prices are still the same, and the customer and our colleagues are equally always there to help you making sure you have the best shopping experience ever."

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesco Keeps Some Traditional Cashiers in New Amazon-Style Stores"
Hybrid approach gives shoppers option of using a checkout
Three ‘GetGo’ stores opening in London and Birmingham

by Katie Linsell
November 1, 2022

----------

